# Is this worth processing?



## Silver (Jan 23, 2008)

Here are parts from 4 old cell phones. We extracted everything that looked gold plated from them.

[IMG:320:196]http://i209.photobucket.com/albums/bb248/Cigan_2007/Delovimobilnihtelefona.jpg[/img]

I know that there is not much gold. But I was thinking about processing that along with fingers with the AP method. Would it be a good idea?


----------



## Noxx (Jan 23, 2008)

I think you should wait to get a lot more since the PM value is only a few cents per cell phone...


----------



## aflacglobal (Jan 23, 2008)

Welcome back Silver. :wink:


----------



## aflacglobal (Jan 23, 2008)

Silver said:


> But I was thinking about processing that along with fingers with the AP method. Would it be a good idea?



It should work.


----------



## Silver (Jan 24, 2008)

Thank you.

Well then I will wait to get more phones


----------



## aflacglobal (Jan 24, 2008)

:wink:


----------

